# Hairstyles for long-haired furbabies?



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ceylon's hair seems to be growing noticeably on a daily basis! Those of you that have long-haired boys, how do you keep the hair out of their eyes? (Girls too - I don't want the bow thing for him, but any other suggestions would be great!)

Ceylon's hair is finally getting long enough to impede his vision (it's not like he can't see at all, but he has started lifting his head up to look up from under his bangs):



















I tried a bobby pin but it looked really silly and fell out pretty quickly:










The best so far seems to be a topknot with tiny plastic hairties made for little kids (I think they make them for dogs too, I am sure they are pretty much the same thing):










Even that falls out relatively quickly though:










because his hair just isn't really quite long enough, but it seems better than nothing... but then he tries to rub it off his head... sigh. Anyway, if you have suggestions and/or pics of hairstyles that I can do now or when his hair gets even longer, I'd love to see them!

-Heather


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha - here's Augie's Christmas 'do! :biggrin1:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ha - here's Augie's Christmas 'do! :biggrin1:


Oh my goodness that is **ADORABLE**!!!!! 

It looks like you take his eyebrows and cross them over each other/braid them before tying them, both in that pic and in the profile pic on the right, is that right? I like that and will have to try it when Cey's hair is long enough! Though they probably won't stand out as much as Augie's, I love his little white eyebrows!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks! I grab a short section of hair and braid it two or three times and band it with a tiny little rubber band - I get them in a package that contains a large quantity from the human beauty supply store (I think it was called Sally's). Then I take the banded hair and add some more hair from behind and band it again about a half inch away. He has some short hairs in the front, from breakage and when I accidentally cut some hair when removing the bands, so braiding it close to the front like that and then banding again, helps keep it in. Augie's hair grows forward, and I would prefer not taking such a wide chunk to braid, but if I take narrower, the rest falls over his eyes. I have another idea for a hair ornament that I am keeping a secret :biggrin1: until I try it and see how it looks. Just haven't had time to work on it. It is yard work time!! 

That in between stage is hard - like growing out bangs when I was young. Seems like it takes forever. And you can't do anything with it for awhile!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I like to do the twisty back thing on Gucci, I am not sure what it is called, but I even fix my hair like that sometimes and we go out as twins.. 

I love it because it keeps the hair out of her eyes well and it lasts a few days without her being able to mess it up as much as a topknot. she has her hair like it right now, basically, you part and twist from the beginning and twist back and then secure it with a tiny rubber band with some hair wherever you stop the twist at (to keep it pinned down)

Here is a pic I found: (took me forever to find it, gosh I have lots of pictures of her, lol)

Kara


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

We just let the bangs hang. He doesn't seem to mind it and DH thinks he looks hipster. Ridiculous, I know!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Linda and Kara- love the way both of you styled the top knot!! IF Lizzie's bad bang cut ever grows out I am going to copy those. Much cuter!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

lol- i have been playing with Kippers hair and pulling it into a top knot to get him used to me doing it but not banding it yet. Not quite long enough yet but we are getting close. DH keeps telling me that I am NOT putting his hair in a "pony tail" and I just smile and say "uh huh" and go on about my business.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cherin36 said:


> We just let the bangs hang. He doesn't seem to mind it and DH thinks he looks hipster. Ridiculous, I know!


I think your guy looks 'hipster' too. But we had to pull Augie's back - he could NOT see. I would throw something for him to fetch and he could not see it!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I can see why Augie couldn't see! As soon as Chewy's hair gets thicker on the top we will have to pull it back or cut it. Right now, most of his hair naturally falls backwards except for the little bangs. It will be fun to see how his hair changes as he gets older.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I think your guy looks 'hipster' too. But we had to pull Augie's back - he could NOT see. I would throw something for him to fetch and he could not see it!


Oh, now THAT's a riot! He looks like "Cousin It"!!!ound:

We gave up early on the top knot thing. Not only did my sons laugh at him, but the hair on his head is very fine and silky. I was finding that every time I re-did it, I was losing some hair. I figured we'd end up with no top knot anyway, and just went with "Sierra" style bangs.


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, what do you use to make a top knot on a male dog. I keep getting flak from everyone when I put Beaus up. I want to keep his hair long and I am told I need to train his hair to split down the middle, but his hair on his forhead curls forward...Is there anything out their that is boyish? I did have his eye lashes trimed last week but this is how it looks if I dont do anything to hold it up. I dont think it will ever be trainable...LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tigers Mommy said:


> Ok, what do you use to make a top knot on a male dog. I keep getting flak from everyone when I put Beaus up. I want to keep his hair long and I am told I need to train his hair to split down the middle, but his hair on his forhead curls forward...Is there anything out their that is boyish? I did have his eye lashes trimed last week but this is how it looks if I dont do anything to hold it up. I dont think it will ever be trainable...LOL


That's the problem with Kodi's too. So we opted to give him sort of minimalist bangs.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Kodi's bottom teeth are as crooked as Yogi's....teehee!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dodrop82 said:


> Kodi's bottom teeth are as crooked as Yogi's....teehee!!!!


They don't look very crooked to me...


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I just started putting a bit of hair wax/gel in Coach's bangs. It's helped a lot. Part of his charm is his hair on his head, don't want to lose the look but needed a bit more 'product' to keep it manageable


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love both these styles Linda and Kara, but what is best way to remove the bands????


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I use those tiny little rubber bands that I get at the beauty supply place. When it is time to remove, I pull up a piece of it, and TRY to keep any hair away from it, and then cut it with scissors and remove it. With all the wrestling going on lately between Augie and Puppy, his topknot is taking a beating and looks kind of frizzled.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think Augie has a particularly profuse coat and amazing long locks,if he were a girl you could call him Rapunzel!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear Kodi,I love his quizzical expression


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

It is best always use scissors to get under the band and cut it. If you pull the band out it will break the hair.


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

Tiger's coat is so tight curled. I have tried to let his hair grow out but the longer it gets the more it stands out. His hair on his head would never get long enough to part or a put a top not in. His coat is more like a Bichon's coat. We now have the groomer just cut him like a Bichon since it is so much easier to comb. My son calls Tiger a Qtip, especially after he groomed. That why I fell in love with Beau's coat. So Silkie, full and playful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tigers Mommy said:


> Tiger's coat is so tight curled. I have tried to let his hair grow out but the longer it gets the more it stands out. His hair on his head would never get long enough to part or a put a top not in. His coat is more like a Bichon's coat. We now have the groomer just cut him like a Bichon since it is so much easier to comb. My son calls Tiger a Qtip, especially after he groomed. That why I fell in love with Beau's coat. So Silkie, full and playful.


Tiger's still really cute with his thick curls though. It gives him character!


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

We call his curls "Boing Boings". They look like little springs all over his body...LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Glad to see the close up of Kodi. Rosie has the same hair on top and I can't put up because it breaks off. I am going to scissor her bangs next bath. I love that look. Teeth aren't crooked either


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Glad to see the close up of Kodi. Rosie has the same hair on top and I can't put up because it breaks off. I am going to scissor her bangs next bath. I love that look. Teeth aren't crooked either


Yeah, Lucile, I tried doing a top knot for a very shot time, and his hair is just so fine that it was braking ever time I took the band out, even though I cut it carefully, and was as careful as I could be. It became obvious that he wouldn't HAVE a top knot if I kept doing that, so we went with bangs. We use thinning shears to trim them to give a natural, not chopped-off look.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, that is a particularly nice close-up of Kodi! 

Tiger and his Boing Boings - CUTE!

Clare, we will see how profuse Augie's coat is after a month or so with Puppy! :biggrin1:

So amazing how all the same breed can have such different looks.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Tigers Mommy said:


> Tiger's coat is so tight curled. I have tried to let his hair grow out but the longer it gets the more it stands out. His hair on his head would never get long enough to part or a put a top not in. His coat is more like a Bichon's coat. We now have the groomer just cut him like a Bichon since it is so much easier to comb. My son calls Tiger a Qtip, especially after he groomed. That why I fell in love with Beau's coat. So Silkie, full and playful.


that last picture of Tiger could be Lizzie-the crazy hair on the top of the head. He is really cute.

Karen-LOVE the picture of Kodi. You inspire me to learn how to take good photos. Gonna take a class in the fall.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That photo of Kodi is actually just a tighter crop of the photo in my sig. I just cropped in to show his bangs.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Pattie said:


> It is best always use scissors to get under the band and cut it. If you pull the band out it will break the hair.


Thanks, I've been pulling them out. Not much breakage, Cey's hair seems not 'fine' (what's the opposite of fine hair?) but I can see how it would be bad over time.

Wow Tiger *is* really curly lol. Very cute! Beau looks curly too, but not as curly as Tiger lol. It is amazing how different our havs can be


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> That's the problem with Kodi's too. So we opted to give him sort of minimalist bangs.


He looks like he belongs in a heavy metal band! Very "rocker-like" LOL!! I Love it!

We are growing Lola's hair. She'll be 6 months in a couple of weeks, and while challenging, I make certain to brush her every day with a slicker and pin brush. She has had no mats whatsoever. I'm extremely diligent about her brushing routine though.

And she can "see" perfectly. In fact, ALL Havs can regardless of whether the hair is in their face or not. Don't let that fool you! They were bred to ensure the hot Cuban sun doesn't hurt their eyes, and so nature gave them a very unique way of protecting them.

Our obedience trainer made a remark in passing to my husband that we may want to consider trimming Lola's facial hair so she can "see" better in the classes. Lucky for her, I wasn't there that particular session

Here are a few recent pics of Lola-Mop! Looking forward to finding neat hairstyles to try with her as her hair grows out


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Top knots on males?

Yep, Boz is a male and Augie is our idol. We are working towards having a nice little banding like his. I think the type of hair has a lot to do with what to do with the bangs. Boz has very soft hair and it tends to flop forward, the sienna cut does not work for him so we are working towards, tying it up as I hate not being able to see his eyes. I cant wait till it is long enought to braid. My sons used to give me heaps for tying his hair up like a girl. So I purchased some little blue and black skull and cross bone earings, attached them to the hairbands and he looked much more boyish.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

becks said:


> Top knots on males?
> 
> Yep, Boz is a male and Augie is our idol. We are working towards having a nice little banding like his. I think the type of hair has a lot to do with what to do with the bangs. Boz has very soft hair and it tends to flop forward, the sienna cut does not work for him so we are working towards, tying it up as I hate not being able to see his eyes. I cant wait till it is long enought to braid. My sons used to give me heaps for tying his hair up like a girl. So I purchased some little blue and black skull and cross bone earings, attached them to the hairbands and he looked much more boyish.


The trouble is, if his hair is very soft (like Kodi's) you may find that you have to much breakage from tying it up over time. That's why we stick to bangs.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

There was too much breakage from the little rubber bands the groomer used to put his hair up, so I switched to the same 'no damage' rubber bands I use for my own hair. There are a lot of options - I'd experiment to see what works for you.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Love the photos! Very nice puppy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lola is a sweet shaggy pup!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

becks said:


> Top knots on males?
> 
> Yep, Boz is a male and Augie is our idol. We are working towards having a nice little banding like his. I think the type of hair has a lot to do with what to do with the bangs. Boz has very soft hair and it tends to flop forward, the sienna cut does not work for him so we are working towards, tying it up as I hate not being able to see his eyes. I cant wait till it is long enought to braid. My sons used to give me heaps for tying his hair up like a girl. So I purchased some little blue and black skull and cross bone earings, attached them to the hairbands and he looked much more boyish.


This older thread just came out again, and I totally missed this the first time around! Augie says thank you Becks! .......However......when I am looking at past photos of him, I am pretty sick. Augie's topknot is so thin and scraggly now due to wrestling and abuse from new little brother. In fact, I could probably leave the topknot out and he would be able to see fine these days, where there was no way on earth he could have before Finn arrived on the scene! I should have been saving the hair I have combed out of him the past 2.5 months. I think I would have had enough hair to knit matching sweaters for the whole family! :Cry:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I think your guy looks 'hipster' too. But we had to pull Augie's back - he could NOT see. I would throw something for him to fetch and he could not see it!


Leo's hair got cut for that reason. He was bumping into things and he really didn't like a ponytail. He has thick hair and is really quite adorable with bangs. I love being able to see his eyes. The rest of Leo is in a full coat except for feet and a bit of sanitary trimming to cut down on bum baths and wet fringes when he lifts his leg.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo after his haircut


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

i take tippi to have her face, fanny and feet trimmed. the rest of her hair i don't touch, but her hair was really getting into her eyes so badly that i was afraid it might hurt (she actually did get an eye infection, but i'm not sure what caused that).


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tippi is adorable. Love her peacock feathers!


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

thank you! she was ready for october to be over. i had her in a different costume every day. the funniest was the punk rocker, complete with a spiked collar and a purple mohawk!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Okay so here is my "bad" attempt to copy Gucci hair style.... which I love!!! I think it looks much better on Gucci.

At our last playdate Kara had Gucci in another hairstyle (in little braids) - which I also loved. I tried that one too on Canela but her hair is thin and didn't stay.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Picture 1 is Canela go-to everyday hairstyle. I love her eye plus if its down she is always bumping into everything
Picture 2 is Vino's dad "Jack" with cool 4 band-topknot
Picture 3 is one I plan to do on Canela when her hair is much longer. (gives me time to get black bands since all I have is neon colors)


----------

